# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار > گفتگو: تحلیل یک سیستم ERP به صورت گروهی

## علیرضا حسن زاده

دوستان علاقه ای به کار تیمی در مورد تحلیل کامل بخشهای یک نرم افزار ERP به صورت قسمت به قسمت دارن؟
ابتدا بخشهای مختلف نرم افزار رو مشخص کنیم بعد گام به گام تمام بخشها رو تحلیل کنیم؟
متدولوژی تحلیل هم با نظر اکثریت انتخاب بشه
هر کسی هم بخواد می تونه هر قسمت رو برای خودش پیاده سازی کنه البته اگه دوستان علاقه مند بودن در مورد پیاده سازی هم با هم کار می کنیم

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

خودش که آموزشی هست ولی همونطور که گفتم هر کسی می تونه برای خودش یا با هم پیاده سازی کنیم که اونوقت میتونه تبدیل به یه پروژه کاری هم بشه ولی اصل هدف برای تحلیل آموزشی هست؟ ولی انگار دوستان تمایلی ندارن

----------


## FastCode

من هم خیلی دوست دارم توی این بحث باشم.
من دارم روی یک سیستم گردش اطلاعات کار میکنم.میخوام مطمئن بشم که قبل از شروع پیاده سازی همه چیزهایی که برای پشتیبانی یک ERP لازم هست رو در نظر گرفتم.

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

پس منتظر باشیم تا دوستان دیگه هم بیان تا شروع کنیم

----------


## saeeddavid

منهم موافقم

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

انگار کسی علاقه ای نداره ؟

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

امتحانات هم که تموم شد
حالا کسی حاضره شروع کنیم؟
از قسمت حسابداری شروع کنیم؟؟

----------


## vahid_1360

سلام
شاید دیر باشه ولی منهم هستم

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

> سلام
> شاید دیر باشه ولی منهم هستم


نه کلا افراد زیادی علاقه نشون ندادن

----------


## Z.Abdollahi

اگر هنوز تصمیم به ادامه کار دارید من هم هستم

----------


## mehran_sh_t

منم هستم

یعنی از 23 مهر تا الان شد 4 نفر!
خوبه دیگه، برای شروع :)

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

اگه خوبه شروع کنیم:)
نظرتون چیه از قسمت حسابداری و انبار شروع کنیم؟

----------


## saeeddavid

موافقم  این سیستم ها خوبه.

----------


## ce_safdari

آقا منم پایه ام یا علی

----------


## mehran_sh_t

سلام مجدد! خوبه که بالاخره پایه شدین!
ولی اینطوری نمیشه. اول اینکه، همه بریم دنبال یه چیز؟ بعد بیایم رو هم بریزیم؟ یا نه، گروه گروه، تک تک، هر کدوم بریم دنبال یه طرف کار، بعد بیایم به اشتراک بذاریم؟
مثلا الان گفتید از قسمت حسابداری و انبار شروع کنیم. برای یکی که با این سیستم ها آشناست، جمله شما معنی شروع طراحی رو میده، یا پیاده سازی یا .... برای من که اول کارم، معنی اینکه برم دنبال خواسته ها!
باید همه چیز واضح باشه!

این کار واسه هر کسی که میاد مزایایی داره، کار گروهی، یادگیری قسمت های مختلف تحلیل، پیاده سازی، مفاهیم جدید و ...

پیشنهادی که من دارم، از فروم استفاده نکنیم. خیلی قاطی پاتی میشه! اگر همه موافقن، دوستان هر چند وقت یک بار نتیجه رو به صورت یک گزارش (آموزش و ...) اینجا بذارن

اگر از سایت های مدیریت پروژه انلاین استفاده کنیم فک کنم خوب باشه، یه نمونه اش اینه

اگر پایه این کار هستید، شروع کنیم، نظراتتون رو هم بگید که اول کار مسیر مشخص بشه. من یک اکانت تو سایتی که گفتم میسازم. دوستان ای میل هاشون رو بذارن (اگر خواستید پیغام خصوصی کنید!) که اگر انتخاب اعضا به صورت ای میل بود، این کارو بکنم.

----------


## ce_safdari

> سلام مجدد! خوبه که بالاخره پایه شدین!
> ولی اینطوری نمیشه. اول اینکه، همه بریم دنبال یه چیز؟ بعد بیایم رو هم بریزیم؟ یا نه، گروه گروه، تک تک، هر کدوم بریم دنبال یه طرف کار، بعد بیایم به اشتراک بذاریم؟
> مثلا الان گفتید از قسمت حسابداری و انبار شروع کنیم. برای یکی که با این سیستم ها آشناست، جمله شما معنی شروع طراحی رو میده، یا پیاده سازی یا .... برای من که اول کارم، معنی اینکه برم دنبال خواسته ها!
> باید همه چیز واضح باشه!
> 
> این کار واسه هر کسی که میاد مزایایی داره، کار گروهی، یادگیری قسمت های مختلف تحلیل، پیاده سازی، مفاهیم جدید و ...
> 
> پیشنهادی که من دارم، از فروم استفاده نکنیم. خیلی قاطی پاتی میشه! اگر همه موافقن، دوستان هر چند وقت یک بار نتیجه رو به صورت یک گزارش (آموزش و ...) اینجا بذارن
> 
> ...


سایتتون رو دیدم جالبه من پایه ام آقا

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

به نظر من بهتره اول سیستم رو مشخص کنیم و درحالت کلی اون بررسی کنیم
مثلا یه سازمان یا شرکتی رو در نظر بگیریم و عملیات مختص هر قسمت سیستم ERP رو بر اساس عملکردهای اون سازمان بررسی کنیم البته این کار رو باید به صورتی انجام بدیم که قابل تعمیم به یه شرکت یا سازمان دیگه هم باشه و یه سیستم اختصاصی و بسته بوجود نیاریم
از سیستم های آماده هم برای بررسی امکاناتی که باید در سیستم وجود داشته باشه می تونیم استفاده کنیم (کاتالوگ اکثر اونها رو نت موجوده) برای هر بخشی هم اگه موافق باشین موفق ترین نرم افزار موجود برای اون بخش رو مورد بررسی قرار بدیم با این روش می تونیم کار تحلیل و طراحی رو تا حد زیادی پیشرفت بدیم



> پیشنهادی که من دارم، از فروم استفاده نکنیم. خیلی قاطی پاتی میشه! اگر همه موافقن، دوستان هر چند وقت یک بار نتیجه رو به صورت یک گزارش (آموزش و ...) اینجا بذارن


فروم بهتره چون بحث ها و نظراتی که دوستان ارائه می کنن معمولا از آموزش ها بهتره و راه رو برای ایده های جدید و بهتر باز میکنه

----------


## sanay_esh

سلام به همه 
با توجه به اینکه به من یکی از دوستان فوق اطلاع داده دوست دارم در جمعی که میخوان یه کاری رو شروع کنند باشم ( ممنون دوست عزیزم ce_safdari)

بنده حدود 6 سال است که در برنامه های حسابداری و انبارداری ( فروشگاهی متمرکز و نا متمرکز ) ، سیستم های امور مشتریان CRM  ، پیام کوتاه ، طراحی سایتهای داینامیک و استاتیک

پروژه هایی بزرگ مانند پرینت شارژهای الکترونیکی همراه اول و ایرانسل و کار با شرکتهای مربوط به آن ، سیستم های خدماتی و ... کار کرده ام و تجربه ای اندک در این زمینه های دارم 

وقت زیادی هم برای اینکه بتونم با کسی یا تیمی کار کنم ندارم ولی قول میدم حداقل روزی نیم یا یک ساعت در اختیار این تالار بذارم و هر کمکی باشه بتونم انجام دهم 

امیدوارم که بتونیم با دست به دست هم دادن ، هم خودمون و تیممون و هم کشورمون رو آباد کنیم تا بیگانگان در ما حکومت نکنند !!!!

یه چیز جالب هم بگم که منم بچه خطه آزاد آذربایجان ( جلفا ) هستم ولی تقدیر منو تهرانی کرده فعلا  - یاشاسین آذربایجان 

در پناه حق

----------


## mehran_sh_t

با حرف هاتون تا قبل از جمله خودم موافقم! :)




> فروم بهتره چون بحث ها و نظراتی که دوستان ارائه می کنن معمولا از آموزش ها بهتره و راه رو برای ایده های جدید و بهتر باز میکنه


اگر به سایتی که لینک دادم مراجعه کنید، می بینید که توش امکاناتی مثل فروم رو هم داره. هدف از اینکه گفتم از این فروم استفاده نکنیم و از سایت های مدیریت پروژه آنلاین استفاده کنیم، این بود که قابلیت کار گروهی هم بالا بره. امکاناتی مثل وظیفه، فروم، ویکی و ... رو می تونیم داشته باشیم. اگر هم هر چند وقت یک بار گزارش ها رو اینجا قرار بدیم، افرادی که بخوان، همین جا می خونن و اگر دوست داشتن، در ادامه به گروه اضافه میشن...

این که ما بخوایم همه کارها رو در یک تاپیک انجام بدیم، فک کنم خیلی شلوغ بشه!

در نهایت اگر دوستان با نظر شما موافقن، همینجا شروع می کنیم!

(الان که می بینم، تعدادمون 4 الی 6 نفر باید باشه! از بین همینه اعلام کنند که کدوم روش رو ترجیح می دن)

----------


## ce_safdari

> اگر به سایتی که لینک دادم مراجعه کنید، می بینید که توش امکاناتی مثل فروم رو هم داره. هدف از اینکه گفتم از این فروم استفاده نکنیم و از سایت های مدیریت پروژه آنلاین استفاده کنیم، این بود که قابلیت کار گروهی هم بالا بره. امکاناتی مثل وظیفه، فروم، ویکی و ... رو می تونیم داشته باشیم. اگر هم هر چند وقت یک بار گزارش ها رو اینجا قرار بدیم، افرادی که بخوان، همین جا می خونن و اگر دوست داشتن، در ادامه به گروه اضافه میشن...
> 
> این که ما بخوایم همه کارها رو در یک تاپیک انجام بدیم، فک کنم خیلی شلوغ بشه!


من با نظر مهران موافقم گزارش هفتگی بگذاریم، یک نفر مسئول این کار قرار می دیم که گزارش ها رو بگذاره اگه بتونیم پای بزرگای سایت رو هم به این قسمت بگشونیم بهتره چیزای بیشتر یاد می گیریم به هر حال تا یه مدت وقت بگذارید یه هدفی مشخص کنیم و حرکت کنیم.من با سیستم مواد غذایی موافقم نرم افزار هایی هم فکر کنم موجود هست،

----------


## mehran_sh_t

آقا من در زمینه ERP هیچ پیش زمینه ای ندارم! تحلیل و طراحی هم یه چیزایی بلدم.
ابتدا یه تعریفی از ERP داشته باشیم، برای امثال من که تازه می خوان وارد شن خوبه.

تو این لینک یه جمله ای داره:




> در واقع پس از نصب ERP بخش های مالی، تولید و انبار همچنان نرم افزار های  مخصوص به خود را در اختیار دارند با این تفاوت که با کمک ERP، سیستم های  کامپیوتری بخشهای مختلف با یکدیگر مرتبط شده اند.


مگه ERP خودش یه سیستم جامع نیست؟ در کنار نرم افزار های قبلی نصب میشه؟ یا امکانات اونها رو هم داره؟

----------


## ce_safdari

بله یک سیستم جامع است اما در کدام صنعت؟در کدام بخش؟؟سیستم تا حدودی به هم مشابه اند اما یک سیستم مواد غذایی با یک سیستم اتوموبیل سازی کاملا متفاوتند

http://www.erp.com/
به نظرم روی این سایت یکم تمرکز کنیم خوبه
و یه سازمان زیر 100 نفر تمرکز کنیم چون توی ایران شرکت بالای 100 نفر بسیار کم اند

----------


## FastCode

من قبلاً روی سیستم زیر ۱۰۰ نفر کار کردم.
مشکلش اینه که زیادی سادست.

من الان دارم RDBMS ام رو مینویسم.
هنوز کاملاً پایم.

----------


## ce_safdari

خب دوستان یه وقتی معین کنید شروع کنیم!!!

----------


## sanay_esh

سلام به همه دوستان این تالار 
امیدوارم که همه بتونند به بقیه کمک کنند که فعالیت مفیدی رو شروع کنیم 
در مرحله اول بهترین حالت اینست که هدف گذاری بشه و تقسیم کار بر اساس اهداف و نسبت به شرایطی که دوستان داوطلب اعلام میکنند انجام بشه 
هزینه ها مانند وقت ، تعداد نیروی کار و ... بررسی و اعلام بشه و از کسانی که در این تالار حقیقتا زحمت میکشند استفاده بشه 
بهترین کار هم اینه که بتونیم یه پروژه کاربردی و رایگان ارائه دهیم و بتوانیم به دانش های خود و دیگران اضافه کنیم 

در مجموع وجدانمون راحت باشه و با همکاری در این پروژه احساس آرامش و شادی بکنیم و به نتیجه خوبی برسیم !!!

مطمئنا اگر بخوبی پیش بریم میتونیم خیلی از افراد خبره   و ماهر رو در هر زمینه ای برای همکاری جذب کنیم و از دانش های ارزشمند آنها استفاده لازم رو ببریم 

امیدوارم که همین طور باشد .... هر چه او بخواهد همان میشود ....

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

اگه دیگر دوستان هم موافق باشن شروع کنیم
به نظر من بهتره اول از قسمت امور مالی شروع کنیم چون دیگر قسمت های سیستم مستقیم یا غیر مستقیم به این قسمت وابسته هستن
امورمالی شامل بخشهای زیر هست:
حسابداری عمومی(سیستم امورمالی مانند گزارشات، دفاتر معین،کل و... و نحوه استفاده سیستم از روشهای حسابداری برای بهبود عملکرد)
حسابداری خرید و فروش(این قسمت می تونه زیر بخشهای دیگه ای هم تقسیم بشه سیستم انبار باید قبل از این سیستم طراحی شده باشه)
حسابداری انبار (برای طراحی این قسمت نیاز به طراحی سیستم انبارداری هست)
حسابداری پروژه ها
حقوق دستمزد(برای طراحی این قسمت اول بایدسیستم کارگزینی هم طراحی بشه )
خزانه داری
اموال
به نظرم برای قسمت امور مالی گزینه های بالا کافی هست 
اگه چیزی از قلم افتاده دوستان اضافه کنن و شروع کنیم

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

> در مرحله اول بهترین حالت اینست که هدف گذاری بشه و تقسیم کار بر اساس اهداف و نسبت به شرایطی که دوستان داوطلب اعلام میکنند انجام بشه 
> هزینه ها مانند وقت ، تعداد نیروی کار و ... بررسی و اعلام بشه و از کسانی که در این تالار حقیقتا زحمت میکشند استفاده بشه


تو پست اول هم گفتم هدفمون اینجا طراحی سیستم هست بعدا می تونیم به صورت گروهی یا تکی هر کسی برای خودش سیستم رو پیاده سازی کنه اینجوری هرکسی می تونه به نسبت اطلاعاتش و قدرت علمیش سود مادی  و تجربه برای خودش کسب کنه مطمئنا بعد از طراحی، پیاده سازی سیستم هم مستلزم اطلاعات زیادی هست که شخص باید داشته باشه

----------


## mehran_sh_t

> به نظر من بهتره اول از قسمت امور مالی شروع کنیم


خوب الان این شروع کنیم یعنی چی؟ یعنی هر کی بره دنبال همه قسمت ها؟ یا هر کی بره دنبال یه قسمت؟ در حالت دوم، کی کدوم قسمت رو بر می داره؟

شما خودتون بهتره هماهنگ کننده باشید، به هر کسی یک قسمت رو بدید، بعد بیایم گزارش ها رو اینجا در کنار هم بذاریم!

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

> خوب الان این شروع کنیم یعنی چی؟


یعنی سیستم های مشابه رو بررسی کنیم نقاط ضعف و قوت اونها رو پیدا کنیم و بر اساس اون سیستم خودمون رو طراحی کنیم
تعداد ما 6-7 نفر بیشتر نیست پس بهتره همه رو یه موضوع تمرکز کنیم باهم یاد بگیریم هرکسی هم فرصت داشت برای دیگران می تونه توضیح بیشتر بده و جانب مختلف کار رو بسنجه
تو فروم معمولا نمیشه به کسی گفت که شما فلان کار رو انجام بده

----------


## sanay_esh

سلام و عرض ادب خدمت دوستان 

با عرض پوزش یه مطلبی رو خدمت شما بزرگواران اطلاع دهم که خیلی دوست داریم یه پروژه جدیدی رو تجربه کنیم ! 

البته در هر صورت باید یک سیستم مالی بسیار جامع در مجموعه طراحی و پیاده سازی بشه !  

نه برنامه هایی که نمونه های خیلی خوب و خیلی بدش توی بازار وجود داره 

با اجازه بزرگترهای این تالار ، میخواستم یه پیشنهاد جدیدی ارائه کنم :

بنده امروز در یکی از هتل های تراز اول تهران جلسه حضوری با مدیرعامل ، مدیرمالی ، مدیر برنامه ریزی ، مدیر بودجه و تامین اعتبار ، مدیر داخلی و مدیر ای تی iT هتل داشتم 

در این هتل تقریبا یک سیستم ERP راه اندازی شده است که تمامی مشکلات زیر مجموعه های یک هتل 4 یا 5 ستاره رو پوشش میده 

اما مسئله مهم اینجاست که هیچ کدام از سیستمهایی که نوشته شده بصورت بسیار پیچیده کار میکنه و یک کاربر معمولی امکان کار با این سیستم ها رو نداره 

الان تمامی نرم افزارهای موفق دنیا بدین شکل طراحی میشوند که حتی افراد کم سواد و کندذهن هم میتونن با آنها کار بکنند 

بگذریم ! ... چون سیستم بسیار بزرگ و پیچیده ای دارند و نوع خاصی از نرم افزارهای جالبی در آنها استفاده میشه میتونه خیلی عالی باشه و برای خودمون و برای دیگران آموزنده و کاربردی باشه 

بنده به سیستم هایی که در این مجموعه بزرگ هتل استفاده میشه اشاره میکنم :


سیستم جامع مالی و حسابداری استاندارد ویژه هتلداری پیشرفتهسیستم رزرواسیون اتاق FRONT OFFICEسیستم رزرواسیون ویژه تالارسیستم مدیریت کافی شاپسیستم مدیریت مجموعه های ورزشی ( استخر ، باشگاه بدنسازی ، سالن های ورزشی و ... )سیستم مدیریت مشتریان CRMسیستم حقوق و دستمزدسیستم کنترل هزینهسیستم انبارداری پیشرفته ( متمرکز و نامتمرکز )سیستم اموال و داراییهای ثابتسیستم رزرو آنلاین از سوی مشتری websiteسیستم تعمیر و نگهداری ویژه هتلسیستم حضور غیاب ویژه هتل ( که امکان تغییر ساعت ورود و خروج در هر لحظه از طریق مدیرسیستم را داشته و امکان محاسبه بر حسب همان تغییرات را دارد )سیستم صندوق های متفرقه در هر نقطه از هتلسیستم پیام کوتاهو هر سیستمی که در بهبود کار سیستم ERP به ما و این مجموعه های کمک میکنه
بعد از حدود 2 ساعت جلسه  آقایونی که از سیستم فعلی خود ناراضی بودند حتی حاضر نشدند که نمونه ای از سیستم مالی و حسابداری یک شرکت رو بصورت دمو ببینند !

و ادعا کردند تا زمانی که این سیستم های حاضر آماده نشند هیچ نظری ندارند!!! 

دوستان بسیار عزیزتر از جان ! بنده در ایران دارم زندگی میکنم ! در صورتی که بخواهیم ادامه زندگیمون در ایران باشیم باید طبق شرایطی که میتونه پیش بیاد بهترین حالتش رو انتخاب کنیم ! چون برنامه نویس هستیم !

اما اگر بخواهیم مثل این دوستان و آقایان مثلا مدیرعامل فکر کنیم به این شرایطی که یک مجموعه بزرگ هتل در آن دست و پا میزنه خواهیم رسید

بهتره که کمی فکرامون رو روی هم بریزیم ! تلاش کنیم برای اینکه زندگی را به سوی آنچه که بهتر است ( از نظر همه نه از نظر خود ) هدایت کنیم 

امیدوارم که تونسته باشم منظورم رو برسونم ! سیستمی هتلداری در هیچکدام از شرکتهای بزرگ برنامه نویسی پیش بینی نشده و میتوان سرمایه گذاری بر روی آن انجام داد و یک سیستم بسیار کاملی رو درآینده به جامعه تحویل داد 

که انفجاری باشه در صنعت خدمت رسانی به تمامی ملت ایران و مهمانان این کشور عزیز!

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

سیستم های هتل داری مختلی الان تو کشور تولید شده وداره استفاده میشه(ولی نمیدونم در جه حدی هستن تجربه شخصی در موردشون ندارم)
به نظرم سیستم باید طوری طراحی بشه که اختصاصی نباشه یعنی امکان انتقال سیستم برای کاربردهای مختلف وجود داشته باشه
مثلا سیستم حسابداری برای کافی شاپ و رزرواسیون اتاق و ... در هتل در عمل فرق داره ولی در هسته سیستم باید با استفاده از روش های استاندارد حسابداری بصورت یکسان عمل کنه تا بشه گزارشهای مدیریتی مناسبی از عملکرد کل سیستم بدست آورد که اگه اینجوری نباشه سیستم یکپارچگی شو از دست میده و میشه چند تا سیستم در یک پکیج نه سیستم جامع
متاسفانه سیستم های موجود هم اغلب به صورت سیستم های جدا از هم هستن(علت های مختلفی داره که اولیش هزینه ای هست که مشتری میخواد پرداخت کنه و توان هزینه برای کل سیستم رو نداره یا نمی خواد پرداخت کنه و من برنامه نویس هم مجبور میشم شیر بی یال دم تحویل بدم )
در کل منتظر نظرات دیگر دوستان هستم تا شروع کنیم

----------


## ce_safdari

خوب دوستان پیشنهاد خوبی در خصوص  مدلی از ERP در صنعت هتل داری داده شد ، من با این ایده موافق هستم سیستم خوبی هست اما در کل اگر یک شرکتی بخواهد روی یک پروژه تمام انرژی خودشو بگذاره و از خودش بابت پروژه خرج کنه به نظر بنده توجیح اقتصادی نداره  چون معلوم نیست بعد از یک سال هزینه زمانی و مالی آیا کسی سیستم را می خرد یا نه؟؟؟؟؟
اما اگر این سیستم را از یک جا سفارش گرفته شود و سپس کارشود همه جوره می ارزه .

خب اما ما در این تالار می تونیم روی یک پروژه هتلداری کار کنیم بسیار ایده جالبیه و به نظر بنده به کار ما جهت داد اگر هر کسی تحلیل یک قسمت رو بر عهده بگیره بسیار زیباست
اما فکر کنم دوستان عقب نشنی کردند من چند روزی هست فقط 2 نفر رو می بینم که بحث می کنند


پس دوستان دیگر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

> خب اما ما در این تالار می تونیم روی یک پروژه هتلداری کار کنیم بسیار ایده جالبیه و به نظر بنده به کار ما جهت داد اگر هر کسی تحلیل یک قسمت رو بر عهده بگیره بسیار زیباست
> اما فکر کنم دوستان عقب نشنی کردند من چند روزی هست فقط 2 نفر رو می بینم که بحث می کنند


خاصیت فروم همین طوریه یه عده میان بعد غیبشون میزنه بعد چند نفر دیگه پیدا میشه ولی اگه شروع کنیم احتمالا دوستان دیگر هم به جمع ما ملحق بشن شاید علت نبودشون همون نداشتن اعتماد به ادامه کار هست

----------


## ce_safdari

خب بنده هم اعتقاد دارم شروع کنیم، اگه از قسمت های کوچیکش شروع کنیم بهتره مثلا سیستم کافی شاپ چون تا اون موقع هم دوستان دیگر بیان

----------


## sanay_esh

سلامی دوباره به همه دوستان خوبم 
امیدوارم که به پیشنهاد بنده فکر کنید ! 



> اما در کل اگر یک شرکتی بخواهد روی یک پروژه تمام انرژی خودشو بگذاره و از  خودش بابت پروژه خرج کنه به نظر بنده توجیح اقتصادی نداره  چون معلوم نیست  بعد از یک سال هزینه زمانی و مالی آیا کسی سیستم را می خرد یا نه؟؟؟؟؟


بنده هم بعد از یک ماه تلاش به این نتیجه رسیدم که هیچ شرکتی حاضر نیست که پروژه ی به این بزرگی و گستردگی را شروع کنه و بعد از 6 ماه یا 8 ماه هتلی که قرار بود این رو بخره اعلام کنه که نیاز نداره به سیستم !!!

خوب منم میدونم هیچ شرکتی هم حاضر نمیشه این کار رو بکنه و هزینه کنه!

ولی این تالار میتونست استارت یک کار ایده آل و در آینده کاربردی رو بزنه !! متاسفانه بنده هم بعد از یک ماه جلسات مکرر با یکی از هتل های 4 ستاره تهران  و ملاقاتهای حضوری با مدیران اصلی شرکت به این نتیجه رسیدم که باید یک سیستم کامل داشته باشم تا حرفی برای گفتن در مقابل افرادی که برای تغییر سیستم موضع میگیرند داشته باشم 

امیدوارم که سیستمی که پیشنهاد شده است با چند روز فکر کردن در مورد آن به نتیجه برسیم ! من اصلا دوست ندارم که دوباره بقیه عمرم رو در مورد سیستم های مالی بی خودی حال حاضر تلف کنم

هیجان و انگیزه ای که یک پروژه جدید به برنامه نویس میده رو بیشتر از پول دوست دارم .... و در کنار آن مطمئن هستم که اگر پروژه یا سیستم جامعی تحویل بازار بدم حتما برای آن مشتریانی پیدا خواهد شد که بتواند هزینه های من رو پرداخت کند 

امیدوارم همیشه مفید واقع بشم !!

منتظرم که از کسانی که میخواهند روی پای خودشون بایستند و بتونند حرفی برای گفتن بین حرفه ای ها داشته باشند با ما و در کنار ما و اینکه تا آخرش باشند!!!   اگر او بخواهد همان میشود ...

----------


## sanay_esh

منتظرم که همه نظر دهند !!! فقط وجدان کاری مطرح است نه پول !!! 

این کار را میخواهیم انجام دهیم که بتوانیم هم دانش خودمون و هم دانش بقیه دوستان افزایش پیدا کنه و کمکی باشه برای اینکه بتوانیم جرات تحلیل سیستم های بزرگ رو تجربه کنیم 

انشالله که هر چه صلاح است همان شود .... یا حق

----------


## ce_safdari

> فقط وجدان کاری مطرح است نه پول !!!


100% موافقم، بیشتر بچه هایی که اینجا انرژی شون رو می گذارند فقط با عشق کار می کنند شما هم یکی از  همون ها هستید دوست عزیز

به نظر شما ها بهتر نیست سه چهار نفری شروع کنیم تا بقیه بیان، الان حدود یک هفته می گذره از کسی خبری نیست :ناراحت:

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

100% بهتره که شروع کنیم 
حالا از کجا؟ چجوری؟
(درسته که به نظرم سیستم هتل نمیتونه یه ERP کامل باشه ولی برای شروع اگه موافق باشین همینه انتخاب کنیم)چطوره از همین قسمت کافی شاپ شروع کنیم ولی بازم منجر به استفاده از یه سیستم مالی میشه (خوب اونم بعدا روش کار می کنم)
نیاز مندی های این قسمت چیه؟
چه قسمت هایی داره؟
روش کارش چطوریه؟(تو تبدیل سیستم های سنتی به مکانیزه دو روش وجود داره 1- سیستم حاضر رو به صورت مکانیزه دربیاریم که اکثرا همین کار انجام میشه و مشکلات زیادی هم به بار میاره، مشتری هم از دوباره کاری ها ناراضی هست 2-یه سیستم مکانیزه پیشنهاد داده بشه که بتونه اکثر کارهای سیستم را با حداقل نیاز به ورودی کاربر انجام بده که رضایت مشتری هم بیشتر میشه)

----------


## mehran_sh_t

سلام
پوزش بابت غیبت چند روزه. به خاطر مشغله کاری جدید کمتر می تونم بیام.
در رو صفحه آخر فقط پست هایی با مضمون "شروع کنیم" بود. ولی چیزی شروع نشده!

خوب الان از کافی شاپ شروع کنیم. من تجربه زیادی ندارم (کلا! نه فقط کافی شاپ :) ) یه چیزی می نویسم که بحث شروع شه.



نیازمندی های کافی شاپ:

ارتباط با انبارگزارش فروش روزانهگزارش موجودی کالا ها (در کافی شاپ)منوفاکتور مشتری

نکته: این چیزی که من نوشتم، می تونه کلا بی ربط و اشتباه باشه، و یا تا حدودی نزدیک. فقط بذارید بحث شروع بشه.

----------


## ce_safdari

خب، من هم چند تا توی ذهنم از کافی شاپ هست:
 1.تعریف کالاها
2.قراردادن عکس برای محصولات
3.تعریف انواع واحد ها مثلا:لیوانی، خانواده، یا برای یک قالب خاص که ابن منجر به تعیین قیمت بشه
4. مثلا برآورد هزینه یک لیوان شیرقهوه 
5.چه آدم هایی از یک محصول خاص خرید کردند، سیستم خرید باید همراه با کارت هتل باشد اینجوری گزارش های قشنگی میشه درآورد مثلا درچه سنینی چه غذاهایی مصرف شد، یا اینکه در چه فصول سال چه محصولاتی توسط چه آدم هایی خرید می شود
6.چه مدت زمانی مردم وقت خودشونو توی کافی شاپ صرف می کنند این منجر به این می شه که ببینیم چه مدت زمانی رو آدم ها توی هتل وقتشون رو صرف می کنند (گزارش مدیریتی)
7.نظر سنجی از مشتریان بابت سرویس کافی شاپ(یک سوال کوچک مطرح می شه همراه کاغذ و خودکار نزد مشتری برده می شه مشتری اون رو علامت می زنه، منشی ثبت می کنه)این جوری می تونیم ذاعقه افراد رو در بیاریم

----------


## sanay_esh

سلام و عرض ادب



> درسته که به نظرم سیستم هتل نمیتونه یه ERP کامل باشه


البته ببخشید ولی کاملا مخالف گفته شما هستم چرا که بنده سیستم های بزرگی مانند همکاران سیستم و سند پرداز که ادعا میکنند ERP ارائه دادند را مطالعه کردم ولی هیچ کدام را به عنوان ERP قبول نمیکنم 

در بخش هتلداری حرفه ای که میتوان از سیستم های پیشرفته استفاده کرد ، تنها سیستم ERP هتل است که میتواند پاسخ گوی نیازهای یک هتل چند ستاره باشد و لا غیر

امیدوارم کمی مطالعه در مورد هتلداری بکنیم که خیلی خیلی خیلی از سیستمهایی که فکر میکنیم بزرگ و جامعتره .... 

بحث بنده باعث نشه که کار را به موضع گیری بکشانیم ... مقصود واضح تر شدن مسئله و ارائه راه حل بهتر است 

اگر در صورتی که بتوانیم با این مسائلی که مطرح میکنیم در رسیدن به هدف یک ساعت هم صرفه جویی بکنیم به نظرم می ارزه 

امیدوارم دوستان با اشتیاق بیشتری در این تالار فعالیت کنند و بتوانند در تحلیل و طراحی این سیستم کمک شایانی به مجموعه انجام دهند

در مورد مطلب شروع کنیم اینکه نمیتوان برای یک سیستم جامع بدون مستندسازی کافی و ارائه اهداف بلند مدت دست بکار شد 

اگر بخواهیم سیستم هتل را شروع کنیم که خیلی بالاتر از سیستم های موجود در کشور است بنده با انگیزه بسیار بالاتری در خدمت شما هستم 

و اگر سیستم دیگری را پیشنهاد میکنید بهتر است پیشنهاد بفرمائید تا بتوانیم در این مورد به  مجموعه یاری برسانیم

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

نه من اصلا و به هیچ عنوان موضع گیری نمی کنم موضوع بحث آزاده و هرکسی می تونه نظرش رو بگه(که ممکنه اشتباه باشه و گروه رو از هدفش منحرف کنه) باید دیگران گوشزد کنن
اینکه گفتم سیستم هتل نمیتونه یه ERP باشه منظورم این بود که هتل های زیادی نسیتن که بخوان سیستمی با این امکانات داشته باشن(همون بحص هزینه و متعصب بودن به یه سیستم خاص و ...) و ممکنه همون جریان شیر بی یال و دم پیش بیاد و بگه یالشو نمیخوام و دمشو نمی خوام و ... از این حرفا
ولی اگه همه دوست دارن سیستم رو به صورت کامل تحلیل و طراحی کنیم، بله میتونه یه ERP کامل و حتی فراتر از ERP باشه و امکانات فوق العاده ای داشته باشه
من درمورد هتل سیستم خیلی کاملی انتظار نداشتم که با دوستان روش کار کنیم ولی اگه قراره کامل باشه موارد زیر رو باید رعایت کنیم

این سیستم به زیر بخشهایی تقسیم میشه که نمیشه بیایم بگیم مثلا امروز از این سیستم شروع کنیم بعدا بگیه انجام میدیم
چون سیستم تمامش به هم وابسته هست باید از قسمتی شروع کنیم که کمترین ارتباط با دیگر سیستم ها رو داره و سیستم های دیگه هم به وجود این سیستم نیاز دارن اینو از این لحاظ می گم چون تو تجربه کار قبلیم به همچین مشکلی برخوردم و اضافه کردن هر بخش جدید مجبور می شدم که تغییرات بعضا اساسی تو قسمت های دیگه بدم و هرج و مرج رو تو پروژه برام پیش آورد
برای مثال همین سیستم کافی شاپ رو اگه بخوایم به صورتی که تو پست زیر 



> خب، من هم چند تا توی ذهنم از کافی شاپ هست:
> 1.تعریف کالاها
> 2.قراردادن عکس برای محصولات
> 3.تعریف انواع واحد ها مثلا:لیوانی، خانواده، یا برای یک قالب خاص که ابن منجر به تعیین قیمت بشه
> 4. مثلا برآورد هزینه یک لیوان شیرقهوه 
> 5.چه آدم هایی از یک محصول خاص خرید کردند، سیستم خرید باید همراه با کارت هتل باشد اینجوری گزارش های قشنگی میشه درآورد مثلا درچه سنینی چه غذاهایی مصرف شد، یا اینکه در چه فصول سال چه محصولاتی توسط چه آدم هایی خرید می شود
> 6.چه مدت زمانی مردم وقت خودشونو توی کافی شاپ صرف می کنند این منجر به این می شه که ببینیم چه مدت زمانی رو آدم ها توی هتل وقتشون رو صرف می کنند (گزارش مدیریتی)
> 7.نظر سنجی از مشتریان بابت سرویس کافی شاپ(یک سوال کوچک مطرح می شه همراه کاغذ و خودکار نزد مشتری برده می شه مشتری اون رو علامت می زنه، منشی ثبت می کنه)این جوری می تونیم ذاعقه افراد رو در بیاریم


اومده شروع کنیم در مورد 1 همون تعریف کالا باید انبار برای این کار داشته باشیم که اگه بخوایم برای هر زیر سیستم یه انبار مجزا تعریف کنیم پیچیدگی گزارش سازی برای سطح مدیریت خیلی زیاد میشه پس باید انبار رو به صورت مرکزی تعریف کنیم که خودش می تونه شامل قسمت ها و بخشهای مختلف یا مکان های فیزیکی متفاوت باشه



> تعریف انواع واحد ها مثلا:لیوانی، خانواده، یا برای یک قالب خاص که ابن منجر به تعیین قیمت بشه


برای قسمت فوق خوبه که به این شکل تعریف بشه ولی فکری هم باید برای دیگر قسمتها سیستم هم کرد که با هم بتونن هماهنگ باشن مثلا اگه بخوایم برای تهیه گزارش مدیریتی از سیستم های کنترل مکالمات تلفنی و اینترنت  استفاده شده توسط مشتریان و ...سیستم های دیگه استفاده کنیم این مدل هماهنگی لازم رو نخواهد داشت و تداخل بین سیستم ها بوجود میاد به نظرم بهتره این قسمت به صورت متمرکز تعریف بشه و زیر سیستمی هم برای تعریف فرمول های تولید و هزینه وجود داشته باشه که تو قسمت های دیگه مثل رستوران و خانه داری هم استفاده میشه (مثلا برای خانه داری فرمول محاسبه هزینه و مواد مصرفی برای تمیز کاری هر واحد و...)



> 5.چه آدم هایی از یک محصول خاص خرید کردند، سیستم خرید باید همراه با کارت هتل باشد اینجوری گزارش های قشنگی میشه درآورد مثلا درچه سنینی چه غذاهایی مصرف شد، یا اینکه در چه فصول سال چه محصولاتی توسط چه آدم هایی خرید می شود
> 6.چه مدت زمانی مردم وقت خودشونو توی کافی شاپ صرف می کنند این منجر به این می شه که ببینیم چه مدت زمانی رو آدم ها توی هتل وقتشون رو صرف می کنند (گزارش مدیریتی)
> 7.نظر سنجی از مشتریان بابت سرویس کافی شاپ(یک سوال کوچک مطرح می شه همراه کاغذ و خودکار نزد مشتری برده می شه مشتری اون رو علامت می زنه، منشی ثبت می کنه)این جوری می تونیم ذاعقه افراد رو در بیاریم


این موارد هم خیلی خوبه ولی با همون تمهیدات بالا که برای مورد 3 گفتم و با در نظر گرفتن کل سیستم باید تعریف بشه

(دوستان در تعریف امکانات برای سیستم این نکته رو همیشه مد نظر داشته باشیم که یکی از اهداف یه ERP خوب ارائه گزارش های خوب و قوی از عملکرد سیستم هست نهایتا منجر به اتخاذ تصمیمات و سیاست های کاری مناسب  برای مدیران میشه و اگه سیستم رو با دید یکپارچه نگاه نکنیم به این هدف نمی رسیم)

----------


## ce_safdari

> اینکه گفتم سیستم هتل نمیتونه یه ERP باشه منظورم این بود که هتل های زیادی  نسیتن که بخوان سیستمی با این امکانات داشته باشن(همون بحص هزینه و متعصب  بودن به یه سیستم خاص و ...) و ممکنه همون جریان شیر بی یال و دم پیش بیاد و  بگه یالشو نمیخوام و دمشو نمی خوام و ... از این حرفا


  سیستم باید نباید به صورت یکپارچه نوشته شه، سیستم باید طوری نوشته شه که بشه هم به صورت مجزا کار کنه که اگر یک شخصی گفت  دمشو نمی خوام سیستم به هم نریزه!!!البته خیلی مهم هست 
سیستم کافی شاپ باید جدا باشه، سیستم باید طوری دیده شه که با یک سرور اصلی سینکرونایز بشه، به نظر من این دید قدیمیه که سیستم بخواد یکپارچه بشه، چون هم خطاها بالا می ره هم خیلی خاص مخصوص یک سازمان می شه، شما ورژن ها همین ویندوز یا دیتا بیس ها رو ببینید این دید از اول جوری به وجود اومده که یک path نصب می کنی و داخل سیستم شروع به کار می کنه
این قابلیت portable  بودن نرم افزار رو هم بالا می بره



> اگه بخوایم برای هر زیر سیستم یه انبار مجزا تعریف کنیم پیچیدگی  گزارش سازی برای سطح مدیریت خیلی زیاد میشه پس باید انبار رو به صورت مرکزی  تعریف کنیم که خودش می تونه شامل قسمت ها و بخشهای مختلف یا مکان های  فیزیکی متفاوت باشه


دوست من خیلی ببخشیدا اما این دید برای سال 2011 نیست .سیستم یکپارچگیشو از زیر سیستم هاش می گیره، یعنی هر بخش کاملا جدا باشه ولی قابلیت ارتباط با هم  رو داشته باشند

باید یک هسته مرکزی بنویسیم و دیگر اجزا با اون بخش ارتباط داشته باشند،جوری باید فکر کنیم که یک سیستم مثلا کافی شاپ رو بدون کمترین تغییر بتونیم به یک کافی شاپ دیگه بفروشیم.

خیلی خوشحالم که از حاشیه دراومدیم و بحث بالاخره شروع شد


دوستان لطفا نظرشون رو راجع به دید ماژولار و یک پارچه مطرح کنند اول بسم الله سیستم

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

> سیستم باید نباید به صورت یکپارچه نوشته شه، سیستم باید طوری نوشته شه که بشه هم به صورت مجزا کار کنه که اگر یک شخصی گفت دمشو نمی خوام سیستم به هم نریزه!!!البته خیلی مهم هست 
> سیستم کافی شاپ باید جدا باشه، سیستم باید طوری دیده شه که با یک سرور اصلی سینکرونایز بشه، به نظر من این دید قدیمیه که سیستم بخواد یکپارچه بشه، چون هم خطاها بالا می ره هم خیلی خاص مخصوص یک سازمان می شه


اینکه شما می گین تفاوتی با گفته من نداره من گفتم دیدمون باید برای کل سیستم باشه در این حالت اگه مثلا یه هتل قسمت کافی شاپ رو نمی خواد می تونه اونو نصب نکنه در نهایت برای گزارشات هم به مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه انگار کافی شاپ هتل هیچ فروشی نداره یا اصلا کار نمیکنه
اگه تعریفی از سیستم های ERP رو ببینید اکثرا یه پیشوند سیستم جامع دارند نمونه های فعال رو هم اگر ببنید تا جای ممکن یکپارچگی رو دارن (به نظرم یک ویژگی هست که سیستم های ERP باید داشته باشن)
شاید شما منظور بنده از یکپارچه اینطوری متوجه شدین: سیستمی طراحی بشه که تمام قسمت ها داخل یک برنامه طراحی شده و برای قسمت پذیرش هم باید اون برنامه نصب بشه برای قسمت رستوران و ...
اگه اینجوریه حتما پست من مبهم بوده منظورم اینه که هر قسمتی نباید به عنوان یه قسمت جدا از سیستم در نظر گرفته بشه مثلا تمام سیستم بایک سرور پایگاه داده ارتباط برقرار می کنن و اطلاعتشون رو در اون ثبت میکنن و برای یک پرس غذا یا پذیرش یک مهمان در هتل عملیات حسابداری که باید صورت بگیره توسط سیستم انجام بشه و در یه قسمت مخصوص امور مالی ثبت بشه حالامی خواد پذیرش مهمان باشه یا فروش غذا (نهایتا هر دوش یک نوع فروش یا ارائه خدمات هست که یک گردش مالی برای سیستم ایجاد می کنه از این لحاظ فرقی باهم ندارن)
در این حالت قسمت پذیرش با نرم افزار مخصوص خودش، قست رستوران با نرم افزار مخصوص خودش و ... کارشون رو انجام میدن مدیر هم با نرم افزار مدیریت می تونه عملکرد تمام بخش ها رو مطالعه کنه خطای زیادی هم به جز خطا های معمول که در کدنویسی ممکنه اتفاق بیفته بوجود نمیاد
در هچین نرم افزاری باید دید تک فروشی رو کنار بگذارید دیگه نمیشه گفت سیستم رستوران این سیستم رو جدا کنیم برای یه رستوران بفروشیم(ولی به هرحال اگه کسی بخوادمی تونه از رو مستندات و تحلیل های انجام شده یه قسمت از نرم افزار رو بصورت اختصاصی دربیاره و تکی بفروش که اونوقت دیگه ربطی به ERP نداره و یه نرم افزاره خاص هست)



> ، شما ورژن ها همین ویندوز یا دیتا بیس ها رو ببینید این دید از اول جوری به وجود اومده که یک path نصب می کنی و داخل سیستم شروع به کار می کنه
> این قابلیت portable بودن نرم افزار رو هم بالا می بره


مثلا دیتابیس SQLSERVER رو مثال بزنیم : این نرم افزار به مسیر میگیره و در ویندوز به صورت سرویس نصب میشه دیگر برنامه ها هم با ایجاد دیتابیس خودشون می توند با موتور پایگاه داده با روش های مختلف (مثل pipe، یا TCP/IP و ...) با اون ارتباط برقرار می کنن.  ما هم از این قابلیت ها می خوایم استفاده کنیم حالا ممکنه سیستم دیتابیس اوراکل باشه یا SQLServer یا ... فرقی به حال سیستم نداره چون سیستم های بزرگ معمولا با معماری های 3لایه و مشابهش طراحی میشن که که از این لحاظ بسیار Portable هستن چون End user با با لایه PL کار میکنه و کاری به BLL و DAL نداره (اگه منظورتون رو دست متوجه شده باشم ایم مورد غیر قابل انتقال بودن (Portable)متفی هست و سیستم قابلیت انتقال بالایی داره در هر حالتی وجزبه جز کردن سیستم هم ربطی به قابلیت انتقال سیستم های ERP نداره)
در این بین میمونه بحث شبکه و انتقال اطلاعات که اونهم روش های مختلفی داره مثلا سیستم می تونه به صورت تکی کار کنه و اطلاعتش رو آخر روز هفته یا ماه به سرور اصلی بفرسته (کاری که بانکها قبلا انجام میدادن)
که اون هم به شدت قابلیت برنامه ریزی و گزارش سازی سیستم رو برای مدیران پایین میاره چون به صورت لحظه ای و هر وقت که خواستن نمی تونن از سیستم گزارش بگیرن

----------


## ce_safdari

خب دوست عزیز آقای حسن زاده خیلی ممنون بابت مطالب مفیدتون، اما خب حالا نظر شما راجع به نیازمندی های کافی شاپ چیه؟؟؟؟این رو بفرماید و بحث رو تکمبل کنید

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

صندوق رو هم اضافه کنیم اگه قراره چند نفر صندوق دار داشته باشه مکانیزمی برای کنترل حساب و موجودی صندوق برای صندوق دار هم باید باشه که وقتی صندوق روبه نفر دیگر تحویل میده بتونه حسابشو ببنده
ارتباط با انبار اضافه بشه (کاربرا بتونن سفارش دریافت کالا از انبار رو برای انبارداری بفرستن)
تعریف خدمات(همون سرویس های کافی شاپ) که می تونه شامل قسمتهای تعریف غذا نوشیدنی و ... باشه که این قسمت ها هم مرتبط با سیستم تعریف فرمول ساخت باشه که بتونه قیمت هر واحد جنس بفروش رفته رو برای سیستم حساب کنه (مثلا تعریف مقدار موادی که در تهیه یه مورد استفاده میشه + میلغ سرویس برای اون مورد + استهلاک هایی که این بین اتفاق میفته + سود)
تعریف انواع رل ها که می تونن از این سیستم استفاده کنن(مثل صندوق دار و ...)
فعلا همینا به ذهن میاد و همون هایی که شما و کاربر mehran_sh_t گفتین رو من هم قبول دارم فعلا می تونیم همینا شروع کنیم
البته برای قسمت فروش نیازی به گزارشات نیست چون فروشنده نیاز نداره مقدار فروش رو بدونه(فقط باید بتونه موجودی صندوقش روکنترل کنه)

دوستان دیگر هم کم لطفی نکنید اگه مایل بودین تو بحث شرکت کنید و حداقل اشتباهات ما رو گوشزد کنید

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

لینک زیر هم برشور نرم افزار شرکت همکاران سیستم هست بدنیست ببینیم که از مسیر اصلی ERP منحرف شدیم یانه:
http://www.systemgroup.net/sites/def...mgroup-hrm.pdf

----------


## ce_safdari

> ببینیم که از مسیر اصلی ERP منحرف شدیم یانه:


این یکی از سیستم های ERP ، ممنون مطلب جالبی بود، ما هدفمون رو مشخص کردیم درسته توی نیازمندی های زیر بعضی چیز ها جا مونده که باید به اون اضافه کرد.



> سیستم جامع مالی و حسابداری استاندارد ویژه هتلداری پیشرفتهسیستم رزرواسیون اتاق FRONT OFFICEسیستم رزرواسیون ویژه تالارسیستم مدیریت کافی شاپسیستم مدیریت مجموعه های ورزشی ( استخر ، باشگاه بدنسازی ، سالن های ورزشی و ... )سیستم مدیریت مشتریان CRMسیستم حقوق و دستمزدسیستم کنترل هزینهسیستم انبارداری پیشرفته ( متمرکز و نامتمرکز )سیستم اموال و داراییهای ثابتسیستم رزرو آنلاین از سوی مشتری websiteسیستم تعمیر و نگهداری ویژه هتلسیستم حضور غیاب ویژه هتل ( که امکان تغییر ساعت ورود و خروج در هر  لحظه از طریق مدیرسیستم را داشته و امکان محاسبه بر حسب همان تغییرات را  دارد )سیستم صندوق های متفرقه در هر نقطه از هتلسیستم پیام کوتاه


اما یکم وقت بدید دوستان دیگه هم بحث کافی شاپ رو تکمیل کنند، جمع بندی کنیم میریم بخش دیگه سیستم الان هر چی مطلب راجع به هتل و کافی شاپ و... بگذاریم جهت دهی می ده :لبخند:

----------


## frozen

سلام به همه ی اساتید عزیز
اسم من وحید م-عبدی دانشجوی ارشد نرم افزار هستم
یه کم در مورد خودم میگم که بشناسید سریع میرم سراغ اصل مطلب
من تحلیل گر و برنامه نویس شرکت داده پردازی دوران از رقبای اصلی همکاران سیستم بودم البته تا یک هفته پیش کارم هم تحلیل و طراحیه ERP هست الان پنج ساله
با نرم افزار های ERP شرکت های SAP آلمان , Sage فرانسه و Oracle و Microsoft Dynamic AX و همکاران سیستم هم کار کردم و تحلیل و طراحی سیستم های پشتیبانی و عمومی دوران(انبار ، کالا ، شخصیت های حقیقی و حقوقی و ...) با من بوده که نمونه اش آستان قدس رضویه مشهده که 5 میلیارد تومن از دوران خریده نرمافزار رو (البته این قیمت به احتساب هزینه ی پیاده سازی و شخصی سازی سیستم برای آستان هم میشه) اینو گفتم که بزرگی کار رو بدونید.
ببخشید میخوام یکم بی پرده حرف بزنم اما تا حالا هیچ کدوم از دوستان ERP از نزدیک ندیدن ، اگه میخواید سنگی به بزرگی ERP بلند کنید اول باید بدونید چی هست و واسه چی خوبه
ERP مال هتل و کافی شاپ نیست.
اگه دوستان علاقه داشتن من شرکت کنم تو بحث بگن ولی باید وقت گذاشت و گرنه بیخیال.
در ضمن یه موقع سوء برداشت نشه من یک هزارم شما دوستان هم اطلاعات ندارم شاید فقط یکم تجربه دارم که دوست دارم در اختیار همه بذارم.
اول مشخص کنید متد تحلیل چیه؟
دو نظر در مورد ERP هست اکثر شرکت های مطرح اعتقاد دارن شرکتی از سیستم های ERP استفاده میکنه باید همه ی سیستم رو یک جا بخره (تفکر جزیره ای) بعضی ها هم مثل همکاران سیستم میگن بذار هرکی هر چقدر دوست داشت از آش ERP براش بریزیم که درد سرش زیاده (تفکر پکیجی) و الان همکاران سیستم داره به تفکر اول رو میاره
حالا هر کدوم خوبی ها وبدی های خودش رو داره اولی مشتری کم داره چون گرونه ولی یکپارچگی اطلاعات حفظ میشه دومی واسه همه خوبه ولی وقتی یکی میخواد یه سیستم جامع بخره انگار یه تابلو نفیس از جنس پازل میخره.
حالا اگه میخواید شروع کنید بگید تا من ادامه بدم
مخلص و کوچیک همه ی دوستان

----------


## mehran_sh_t

سلام آقای frozen!




> هیچ کدوم از دوستان ERP از نزدیک ندیدن


این حرفتون حداقل در مورد من صادقه، خوشحال میشم اگر بیشتر در مورد ERP توضیح بدید، و اینکه چرا می گید برای هتل نیست.

تعریفاتی که من از ERP خوندم و البته زیاد هم نبوده، زیاد کمکی بهم نکرد.

منتظریم...

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

خدا رو شکر یکی پیدا شد بگه هتل ERP کامل نیست اصلا ERP اینجوری که شما تعریف می کنید نیست  :قلب: 



> حالا اگه میخواید شروع کنید بگید تا من ادامه بدم


لطف می کنید اگه ادامه بدین

----------


## frozen

با تشکر از دوست خوبم mehran_sh_t
کلا نرم افزار های ERP زیر مجموعه ی نرم افزار های MIS قرار دارن از MIS شروع میکنم تا برسم ERP بعدش نظر خودم رو میگم
به هر سیستم نرم افزاری که وظیفه ی مدیریت اطلاعات در مراکزی رو دارن که اطلاعات در اون ها به صورت پرونده یا فایل یا هر چیز دیگه ای هست رو MIS یا سیستم های مدیریت اطلاعات میگن چیزی که اکثر افراد با ERP اشتباه میکنن
ERP یا به فارسی مدیریت منابع سازمانهای فوق بزرگ ( به معنی کلمه Enterprise توجه کنید معمولا به سازمانهایی با اندازه ی بزرگ نه حتی متوسط میگن)
ERP به مجموعه ی به هم پیوسته ی ماژول های اطلاعاتی میگن به در حالت عادی و استاندارد به صورت جنرال توسط شرکت تولید کننده سیستم ساخته میشن
شامل ماژول های زیر هستن
1. ماژول های عمومی شامل 
مخاطبان تجاری یا Bussiness Partner چیزی شبیه دفترچه تلفن ولی پیش رفته تر
مدیریت کابران
مدیریت دسترسی ها
مدیریت دسترسی به منابع
از همه مهم تر WF یا Work Flow که دهن آدم سرویس میشه ولی اگه دوستان دات نت کار باشن Microsoft خودش نوسته
تشکیلات سازمانی
تنظیمات کلی مثل تاریخ ها و زبان و غیره
2. اصطلاحا ماژول پشتیانی شامل
انبار
کالا
خرید
فروش
مناقصه و مزایده
مدیریت ارتباط با مشتری
مدیریت پروژه
3. ماژول منابع انسانی شامل
کارمندان(که اطلاعات رو از همون شرکای تجاری میگیره چون کارمند شرکت هم اونجا نگه داری میشه)
حقوق و دستمزد
مرخصی 
سنوات
HIS
و...
3. ماژول مالی
حسابداری پایه
حسابداری قیمت تمام شده(همون حسابداری صنعتی)
مراکز هزینه
و ...
نکته ی مهم این که شرکت ها سعی میکنن طوری سیستم ها رو نحلیل کنن که General باشه و نیاز طیف وسیعی از صنایع رو جواب بده ولی در نهایت هر صنعت برای خصوصی سازی ERP یک و نیم تا دو برابر قیمت کل رو میپردازه چون تحلیل گرها همگی به صورت سیستمی تحلیل میکنن ولی تحلیل تجاری به ازای هر سازمان متفاوته
البته ERP در اصل نرم افزار نیست یه پروسه ویه دیدگاه در سازمان که نرم افزار ERP یه ابزاره وایه پیاده سازی این نگرش
(خسته شدم از تایپ  :گریه: )

----------


## frozen

دوستان من نظر خودم رو میگم اگه جایی اشتباه کردم لطفا گوشزد کنید
هتل ها دارای سیستم های خاصی هستن که که بیشتر روی رزرواسیون و مدیریت زمانها و این طور جریانات تمرکز دارن که باز جز MIS به حساب میاد
ERP تمرکز روز طیف شرکت های صنعتی داره
هر جا خواستید تشخیص بدید باید از MIS استفاده بشه یا ERP مقایسه کنید
شما اطلاعات دارید مثل هتل و بیمارستان(چیزی که داریم پرونده و زمان و این چیز هاست) از MIS استفاده میکنید
شما منابع دارید مثل ایران خودرو (انبار ، خط تولید ، افراد ، ماشین های ساخته و قطعات ورودی و خروجی) از ERP استفاده میکنید
من ترجیح میدم دیگه لینک بدم برم سراغ تحلیل
من پیشنهاد میدم
1. از ساختار SOA تحلیل بشه که مشکل جزیره ای و پکیجی بودن از بین بره
2. OO تحلیل بشه که موقع پیاده سازی بشه ماژولار از SOA استفاده کرد
3. فعلا مرجعی برای تحلیل در نظر نگیریم و تا میتونیم General کار کنیم
4. از متد RUP و ترکیب Agile استفاده کنیم که سریع خروجی بگیریم و تست کنیم
5. از زبان UML که همه بلدن هم استفاده کنیم

دوستان لطفا نظر بدن (تشویقی فحشی مخالفتی دعوایی هرچی)

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

> (خسته شدم از تایپ )


خسته نباشید خیلی خلاصه و مفید توضیح میدین



> ز ساختار SOA تحلیل بشه که مشکل جزیره ای و پکیجی بودن از بین بره


به نظرتون پیکیجی بودن مناسب تر نیست چون برای پیاده سازی هم راحت تره(نظر شخصی من هست) برای مشتری هم بعلت هزینه ها بهتره ممکنه نخواد تمام هزینه رو بپردازه

----------


## frozen

یه هدیه کوچولو واسه دوستان از منابع خودم
به خاطر وجدان کاری :قلب:  نمی تونم اسناد شرکتی دوران رو به دوستان بدم ولی تا بتونم از کار های خودم در اختیارتون میذارم

----------


## frozen

اگه از SOA استفاده بشه چون هر قسمت به صورت یه خدمات دهنده اطلاعات رو خروجی میده اصطلاحا Integrity سیستم از بین نمیره
یه مثال میزنم یه شرکت میخواد سیستم فروش رو بخره
میشه سیستم فروش رو بدون انبار فروخت؟
بله در صورتی که پکیجی برای اصلاح سیستم و جایگزینی با سیستم انبار تولید کرد
واسه فروش کالا باید اطلاعات کالا رو داشت ولی سیستم اطلاعات کالا رو از کجا میگیره؟
مسلما از انبار این جا یه مشکل اطلاعاتی پیش میاد کالا جز سیستم انباره یا فروش؟
مسلما هر دو پس نمیشه این مرز رو تفکیک کرد.
ببینید کلا سیستم های نرم افزاری دارن به سمت یک پارچه گی حرکت میکنن
مثلا من یه سیستم فروش طراحی میکنم که اطلاعات کالا رو از نرم افزار همکاران سیستم میخونه فاکتور رو تولید میکنه و اطلاعات خروجی رو به نرم افزار شرکت دوران میده ولی چون الان همچین چیزی ممکن نیست چون SOA یا ساختار سرویس گرا وجود نداره باید خودمون رو با شرایط وقف بدیم
ببینید نرم افزار ERP گرون ترین نرم افزار دنیاست یا شرکتی نباید ERP بخره یا باید پول خرج کنه
البته فقط مشکل پول نیست بعضی از شرکت ها از Migration اطلاعات سیستم های قدیمیشون میترسن که باز قدرت تحلیل و طراحی به کمک ما میاد تا مشکلشون رو بر طرف کنیم

دوستان هرجای حرف های من رو متوجه نشدید بگید بیشتر توضیح بدم

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

> مثلا من یه سیستم فروش طراحی میکنم که اطلاعات کالا رو از نرم افزار همکاران سیستم میخونه فاکتور رو تولید میکنه و اطلاعات خروجی رو به نرم افزار شرکت دوران میده ولی چون الان همچین چیزی ممکن نیست چون SOA یا یاختار سرویس گرا وجود نداره باید خودمون رو با شرایط وقف بدیم
> ببینید نرم افزار ERP گرون ترین نرم افزار دنیاست یا شرکتی نباید ERP بخره یا باید پول خرج کنه
> البته فقط مشکل پول نیست بعضی از شرکت ها از Migration اطلاعات سیستم های قدیمیشون میترسن که باز قدرت تحلیل و طراحی به کمک ما میاد تا مشکلشون رو بر طرف کنیم


اینجا دوتا مشکل بوجود میاد اول اینکه برای اینکه سیستم خودمون با سیستم های دیگه ای که مشتری داره (و معمولا تعصب خاصی هم روی اونها دارن) همخوانی داشته باشه باید یه مهندسی معکوس رو سیستم مشتری انجام بشه تا بتونیم با تحلیل اون یه مبدل یا رابط برای سیستم خودمون طراحی کنیم دوم اینکه به خاطر مساعل پیش امده در قیمت قبلی هزینه زمانی و پولی اوفزایش پیدا میکنه

----------


## frozen

دقیقا با حرفت کاملا موافقم.
پیشنهاد من اینه که برای رفع این مشکل وارد لایه ی تجاری(Business Layer) سیستم های موجود نشیم تا نیاز به مهندسی معکوس فرآیند های تجاری نداشته باشیم چون اصولا ما به فرآیند ساخت اطلاعات نیازی نداریم ، صرفا اطلاعات واسه ما مهمه.
کافیه روشی برای دسترسی به لایه ی داده ای (Database Layer) سیستم پیدا کنیم و بر اساس استاندارد های Migration Planning اطلاعات رو بعد از مقایسه به صورت خوارک ورودی (Feed) وارد سیستم خودمون بکنیم این دقیقا هدف معماری سرویس گراست.
اگه روش یا راه حل دیگه ای به نظر دوستان میرسه بگن تا بحث کنیم من منتظرم تعداد دوستانی که بحث رو پی گیری میکنن مشخص بشه که با همفکری همه اول  Scope های سیستم رو مشخص کنیم و یه تم برای Vision ها که از فاز Inception  چرخه ی اول گذر کنیم و زودتر معماری کاندید مشخص بشه تا هر کسی یه Scop برای تحلیل داشته باشه چون مثل این که این بحث محدود شده به من و دوست خوبمون آقای علیرضا حسن زاده.
من که خیلی تحرکی از دوستان نمیبینم شاید نیازه یکم واسه بحث تبلیغ کنیم :قهقهه:

----------


## ce_safdari

با تشکر از آقای عبدی مطالب بسیار مفیدی بود، از دوستان با سواد خواسته بودم که در این بحث شرکت کنند و به کار جهت بدند که خدارو شکر شما شرکت کردید(البته منظورم این اینست که دوستانی که تا الان در بحث شرکت کرده اند کم تجربه یا کم سواد اند) به هر حال ممنون

بیشتر ERP ها رو با چه زبانی می نویسند؟؟آیا تحت وب هستند؟

----------


## frozen

دوستان لطف دارید من چیزی بیشتر از شما نمیدونم فقط دوست دارم اطلاعاتم رو Share کنم.

به نکته ی مهمی اشاره کردید که قصد داشتم فاز پیاده سازی در موردش صحبت کنم که حالا توضیح میدم.
ERP ها با زبان های مختلفی نوشته میشن چند نمونه میگم
1. همکاران سیستم
زبان برنامه نویسی: دلفی و جدیدا دات نت
نوع بستر نرم افزار: در گذشته Application Base ولی جدیدا از تکنولوژی دات نت واسه WebBase کردنش داره استفاده میشه
پایگاه داده: Oracle

2. داده پردازی دوران
زبان برنامه نویسی: J2SE و جدیدا J2EE
نوع بستر نرم افزار: در گذشته Application Base ولی جدیدا از تکنولوژی J2EE واسه WebBase کردنش داره استفاده میشه
پایگاه داده: Oracle

3. نرم افزار  Microsoft Dynamic AX
زبان برنامه نویسی: دات نت
نوع بستر نرم افزار: WebBase با معماری سرویس گرا
پایگاه داده: Microsoft SQL Server Azure

4. نرم افزار Oracle
زبان برنامه نویسی: J2EE و Oracle PL/SQL
نوع بستر نرم افزار: WebBase با معماری سرویس گرا
پایگاه داده: Oracle

نکته مهم اینه که هیچ کدوم از این شرکت ها تو فاز پیاده سازی شروع به برنامه نویسی و ساخت فرم و لیبل و تکس باکس و ... نمیکنن، چیزی این وسط هست اصطلاحا به نام فرم ورک (با فرم ورک هایی مثل دات نت فرق میکنه) در اصل یه Middle Ware که با دریافت فیلد ها و نوع فیلد های پایگاه داده و نوع نمایش و ترجمه های مختلف ، Data Layer و InterFace Layer رو اصطلاحا Generate میکنن این طوری هم شکلی ، همبستگی و استاندارد بودن کد ها حفظ مشه چون مثلا 50 نفر روی 50 تا فرم کار میکنن، شرکت اوراکل به این نرم افزارش Fusion میگه ، یه نمونه خیلی باحال و کاربردی و WEB Base و از همه بهتر Open source که میتونید از نزدیک باهاش کار کنید Compiere واسه اطلاعات تکمیلی مراجعه کنید به اینجا
این میان افزار شبیه Code Generator های رشنال روز و اوراکل دیزاینره و شرکت ها موقع پیاده سازی فقط روی Bussiness Layer زمان میذارن و کار میکنن پس باید تو فاز پیاده سازی یا بریم یکی از فرم ورک های متن باز رو تغییر بدیم واسه خودمون یا یدونه بنویسیم که من با مورد دوم بیشتر موافقم

دوستان عزیز به مباحث BI و Reporting هم توجه کنید چون فوق العاده مهم هستن در ضمن من توصیه میکنم دوستان اطلاعاتشون رو در زمینه BPML هم بالا ببرن هرچی هم منابع زبان اصلی خواستید بگید در اختیارتون بذارم هر جا هم از حرف های من روکسی متوجه نشد بگه من بیشتر توضیح بدم.

----------


## ce_safdari

> دوستان اطلاعاتشون رو در زمینه BPML هم بالا ببرن هرچی هم منابع زبان اصلی خواستید بگید در اختیارتون بذارم


 ممنون می شم این کار رو بکنید و به کار جهت بدید

----------


## frozen

دوستانی که میخوان به صورت عملی در بحث شرکت کنن باید به مباحث منابع زیر اشراف کامل داشته باشن منابع لینک شدن کافیه کلیک کنید دانلود کنید و مطالعه بفرمایید (اگه مشکلی بود بگید تا در اسرع وقت رفع کنم) ، فرآیند RUP هم که خدارو شکر تو همین سایت به خوبی آموزش داده شده

دانلود کتاب  SERVICE ORIENTED MODELING

دانلود کتاب  Service oriented architecture

دانلود کتاب  Business Modeling with UML

----------


## vahid_1360

*به نام خدا و با عرض سلام خدمت همه دوستان*
1-موضوع ERP یک موضوع واقعا بزرگی است(همه اینو می دونند).شرکتهایی مانندSAP که توی این کار هستند درآمدهای عجیب و غریبی با تهیه و فروش این نرم افزار ها دارند.
2-نیاز به نرم افزار ERP در واقع برای رفع یک چالش بسیار بزرگ در مراکز بزرگ کشور می باشد، لذا هم مطلبد و هم می تواند و هم شاید لازم باشد که دید دوستان در وهله اول بصورت رفع نیاز و یک دغده باشد بعد از آن علمی و مالی.
3-فکر می کنم که باید وارد عمل شد و از تاپیک نوشتن زودتر خارج شد چرا که ERP همواره نیاز به مطالعه دارد و همیشه باید در هر سازمان نیازها وارسی شوند.پس می توان تقریبا از سطح نزدیک به صفر شروع کرد به آنکه برای آگاهان و سابقون تلخ باشد.
4-چون کار در فضای مجازی است و دسترسی آن آسان شاید بتوان پروژه را بزرگ تعریف کرد.فقط باید دوستان تعهد اخلاقی را داشته باشند که کاری را که قبول می کنند انجام داده و جلو ببرند و در صورتی که فکر می کنند وقت لازم را ندارند اعلام کنند به مدیر تا کار جلو برود.
5-چون موضوع و کار حرفه ایست و شخصا نگرانم از کارها و کدهایی که تهیه خواهم کرد(انشاءالله) هستم شاید لازم اکید باشد که مدیر این بابحث(یا همان شروع کننده) با نفرات اصلی سایت مانند آقای کشاورز موضوع را مطرح کند.
این را هم بگویم این مهم است که خودمان چقدر موضوع را جدی بگیریم؛بچه های سایت آشیانه جدی گرفتند و خداروشکر خیلی خوب هم پیشرفت کرده اند.
یاعلی

----------


## frozen

دوست عزیز vahid_1360
حضور شما و تعهدتون باعث خوشحالیه انشا... تا پایان با همین علاقه ادامه داشته باشه تا مشوقی برای سایرین همینطور خود من باشه.
فکر خوبیه که با آقای کشاورز هم درمیون گذاشته بشه مطمئنا همکاری خواهند کرد این جریان هم مساعدت آقای علیرضا حسن زاده شروع کننده ی بحث رو میطلبه.

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

دوست عزیز Vahid_1360 من تو اول تاپیک گفتم فقط تحلیل و طراحی و پیاده سازی با نظر دوستان شرکت کننده ودر بخش مورد نظر یا به صورت خصوصی انجام بشه چون پیاده سازی تو این بخش فکر کنم خلاف قوانین سایت باشه
به هر حال هر کسی میتونه به اندازه زحمتی که میکشه یا درکی که از سیستم داره سود ببره می تونه قسمت مالی رو که الان بازار خوبی داره واسه خودش پیاده سازی کنه و بیخیال دیگر قسمت ها باشه در کل ما در مورد این سیستم بحث و تبادل نظر و صد البته از تجربیات شما و دیگر دوستان استفاده خواهیم کرد تا بیتونیم یه سیستم کامل رو طراحی کنیم تعهد تو این سایت بعضا خیلی جدی گرفته شده و بعضا خیلیا بی خیالش شدن پس انتظار داشتن بیهوده هست و همون کسایی که پیگری مساله هستن رو باید بعنوان عضو در نظر گرفت حالا با هر سطح سواد و تجربه

با تشکر از frozen عزیز که مسیر رو تا حدودی مشخص کردن
شما هم نگران نباشید کسایی می تونید تاپیک رو با قرار دادن لینک تاپیک در امضاء تبلیغ کنیم اما با توجه داشته باشید که بعضی از مباحث کمی سنگین هستن و برای اکثریت یا حداقل خود من نیاز به مطالعه داره وگرنه اگه من در حد کمال بودم برای این موضوع نمیومدم هچین تاپیکی ایجاد کنم و اسمش رو آموزش میزاشتم
بازم از شما تشکر می کنم که به بحث مسیر میدین و در این مسیر هم راهنمایی های خوبی می کنید من که دارم می رم دنبال مراجع مرفی شده از طرف شما تا خدمو به سطح مناسبی شاید بتونم برسونم ولی مدت مورد نیازم رو نمیدونم که چقدر طول بکشه

----------


## sanay_esh

سلام شرمنده که من دو سه روزی نبودم ولی دورادور تاپیک رو زیر نظر داشتم 

با توجه به شرایط خاصی که در چند روز اخیر پیش اومده نتونستم پستی داشته باشم و از این بابت عذر خواهی میکنم 

امیدوارم بتونم در این تاپیک مفید واقع بشم و بتونم در کنار شما فعالیت کنم همچنان در خدمت این تاپیک هستم و خواهم بود 

و اگر کمکی از دستم بربیاد مطمئن باشید که دریغ نمی کنم با تشکر از همه دوستان 

یا علی گفتیم و عشق آغاز شد....

----------


## frozen

شرمنده بابت چند روز تاخیر
1. باید با مشارکت دوستان مدیر مشخص بشه که همه به اون گزارش بدن در تحلیل ها در دسترس همه نباشه و فقط افراد فعال مبحث بتونن استفاده کنن (اگه دوستان موافق باشن)
2. همه دوستان به عنوان قسمت اول کار عملی به دنبال سیستم های مشترک در تمام  ERP ها باشن یعنی ماژول هایی که بدون توجه به نوع خرید مشتری به عنوان سیستم عمومی به اون داده میشه چند تاشو نام میبرم یکیش رو هم بررسی میکنم. این برای این اینه که حوزه ی ابتداییه سیستم مشخص بشه. همون Scope

یکی از مهم ترین قسمتها چیزی است به نام سیستم مخاطب تجاری یا Bussiness Parthner که به عنوان منبع تغذیه برای کل سیستم در نظر گرفته میشه و اطلاعات کلیه افرادی که به هر شکل با سیستم در ارتباط هستند در اون ذخیریه میشه خواه مشتری باشه خواه رقیب یا کارمند.
در ابتدا نظرتون رو جلب میکنم به اطلاعات SAP در این زمینه دانلود فایل PDF SAP
این هم یه نمونه Template از Vision های سیستم که باید پر بشه (حتما) برای:



> - مشخص کردن نیازمندی های اولیه
> - مزايا و فرصت هايي كه با ايجاد سيستم و فعال كردن آن، عايد ذينفعان مي شود.
> - مسائل يا مشكلاتي كه به وسيله ي سيستم مورد نظر حل مي شوند.
> - كاربران نهايي و انتظاراتشان از سيستم.
> - ارائه ي يك توصيف سطح بالا از ويژگي ها و سرويس هاي قابلِ ارائه به وسيله ي فراورده ي نهايي.
> - بيان برخي از مهم ترين و كليدي ترين نيازمندي هاي غير وظيفه مندي مانند سيستم عامل ، بانك اطلاعاتي مورد نياز، كيفيت، ليسانس مورد نياز، قيمت گذاري، مقياس پذيري


دانلود دومین مدل شرکای تجاری
دانلود مدل اولیه چشم انداز


نکته: قسمتی از اطلاعات بالا بر گرفته از کتاب
معرفي آر.يو.پي
(چارچوب فرايند توليد سيستم هاي نرم افزاري)
نوشته ی محمد بدری است

----------


## sanay_esh

سلام 



> در ابتدا نظرتون رو جلب میکنم به اطلاعات SAP در این زمینه دانلود فایل PDF SAP


این مسیر مشکل داره 

متاسفانه بغیر از آقای frozen انگار کسی دیگه نمیخواد در این تالار شرکت کنه !!!




> باید با مشارکت دوستان مدیر مشخص بشه که همه به اون گزارش بدن در تحلیل ها  در دسترس همه نباشه و فقط افراد فعال مبحث بتونن استفاده کنن (اگه دوستان  موافق باشن)


منم با این نظر شما موافق هستم و امیدوارم از مدیران محترم که بتونند در این تالار وارد بشن و برخی از کارهای مدیریتی را انجام داده و تالار رو در مسیر اصلی خود حفظ کنند.

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

> 1. باید با مشارکت دوستان مدیر مشخص بشه که همه به اون گزارش بدن در تحلیل ها در دسترس همه نباشه و فقط افراد فعال مبحث بتونن استفاده کنن (اگه دوستان موافق باشن)


احتمالا به نفع دوستان شرکت کننده در بحث هم باشه و خوبه من موافقم

----------


## vahid_1360

سلام
شخصا منتظرم که زمینه ها رو مدیر یا کسی که حاضر مدیریت رو قبول کنه اعلام کنه ، زمانبندی کنه برای ارایه هر کسی زمینه ای رو قبول کنه و ادامه بده
یاعلی

----------


## frozen

با سلام مجدد
کسی باشه یا نباشه من فعلا بیکارم تا جایی هم که بتونم سعی میکنم پیش برم.



> منم با این نظر شما موافق هستم و امیدوارم از مدیران محترم که بتونند در این تالار وارد بشن و برخی از کارهای مدیریتی را انجام داده و تالار رو در مسیر اصلی خود حفظ کنند.


به نظرم نیازی به مدیران کل سایت نیست کافی یه رای گیری بکنیم از خودمون من به عنوان اولین نفر به آقای علیرضا حسن زاده رای میدم که مدیریت رو انجام بدن.
نظر بقیه دوستان چیه؟




> این مسیر مشکل داره


حداقل بگید مشکل چیه تا برطرفش کنم

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

> به نظرم نیازی به مدیران کل سایت نیست کافی یه رای گیری بکنیم از خودمون من به عنوان اولین نفر به آقای علیرضا حسن زاده رای میدم که مدیریت رو انجام بدن.
> نظر بقیه دوستان چیه؟


بهتره افراد با تجربه این کار رو انجام بدن در نتیجه بهتره خود شما این کار رو انجام بدین(فعلا بنده چند تا پروژه دارم یکم سرم شلوغه ممکنه شرمنده دوستان بشم)

----------


## Z.Abdollahi

سلام 
ببخشید که من چند وقت نبودم. یه پروژه ای داشتم که خیلی مشغولم کرده بود. من اطلاعاتم از ERP زیاد نیست. راستش تجربه عملی هم در این زمینه ندارم.  چون کارم تا یکی دو ماه پیش طراحی اینترفیس بوده. اما به دلیل کمبود نیرو تو شرکت مجبور شدم یه کار تحلیل انجام بدم که با مطالعه و جستجو تقریبا به سرانجام رسیده. این کار باعث شد به تحلیل علاقمند بشم اما می دونم که دانشم در این زمینه کافی نیست. دلیل شرکت کردن تو این تاپیک هم همین بود. اگر دوستان صلاح می دونن بمونم سعی می کنم منابعی رو که معرفی شده مطالعه کنم و خودم رو به یک سطح اولیه ای برسونم.
در ضمن چون دیدم همگی تجربه کاری بالایی دارید می پرسم. بهترین روش برای یادگیری مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم افزار مثل UML و RUP و شناخت سیستم های مختلف چیه؟ من هر دو این موارد رو تو دانشگاه خوندم اما احساس می کنم کافی نیست می دونم که تجربه هم نیازه اما دیگه چی؟ نیازه کلاسی که توش این مباحث روی یک پروژه عملی تدریس میشه شرکت کنم؟ یا با مطالعه حل میشه؟ اگر کتاب خوبی می شناسید (انگلیسی باشه بهتره، مشکلی هم در دانلود کتاب های منتشر شده جدید ندارم) لطفا معرفی کنید.
ممنون از همه

----------


## frozen

دوست عزیز آقای Z.Abdollahi
منم الان یه هفته است محل زندگیم رو عوض کردم و اومدم اصفهان مسیج خصوصی بدید تا راهنماییتون کنم توی تالار اصولا از این مباحث نمیکنیم.
توی یکی از پست های خودم هم لینک دانلود واسه کتابهای مهندسی نرما افزار دادم.




> دانلود کتاب  SERVICE ORIENTED MODELING
> 
> دانلود کتاب  Service oriented architecture
> 
> دانلود کتاب  Business Modeling with UML


مدیریت که نه ولی هماهنگی کارها رو با موافقت دوستان تا مدتی من پیش میبرم اگه دوستان راضی بودن ادامه میدم (به این میگن دموکراسی  :قهقهه: )

----------


## Z.Abdollahi

> دوست عزیز آقای Z.Abdollahi
> منم الان یه هفته است محل زندگیم رو عوض کردم و اومدم اصفهان مسیج خصوصی بدید تا راهنماییتون کنم توی تالار اصولا از این مباحث نمیکنیم.
> توی یکی از پست های خودم هم لینک دانلود واسه کتابهای مهندسی نرما افزار دادم
> 
> مدیریت که نه ولی هماهنگی کارها رو با موافقت دوستان تا مدتی من پیش میبرم اگه دوستان راضی بودن ادامه میدم (به این میگن دموکراسی )


اولا که بنده آقا نیستم.
دوما چرا تو تالار اصولا از این مباحث نمی کنیم؟ این سئوال افراد دیگه ای هم هست. من تو همین انجمن زیاد دیدم که البته پاسخ درست و کاملی هم بهش داده نشده. اگر منظورتون این تاپیکه که بگید تو یه تاپیک جدید سئوالم رو بپرسم.

----------


## frozen

چون یه آموزشگاه خوب سمت خیابون آمادگاه هست تو نرم افزار خیلی قویه شاید منم رفتم تدریس اونجا و براش تبلیغ میشه مدیر بخش پست رو پاک میکنه
ولی بقیه مسائل مثل آموزش که کلا سایت واسه همینه و تو تاپیک های مهندسی نرم افزار کامل توضیح داده شده.
این قسمت صرفا جهت تحلیل و طراحیه ERP شما دودونه سوال مطرح بفرمایید من جواب میدم.

از بابت سوء تفاهم هم ببخشید خانم Z.Abdollahi

----------


## frozen

سیستم دوم از زیر مجموعه ی سیستم های عمومی سیستم مدیریت کاربرانه
که شامل مباحث
Role
Rule
Indentification
Authentication
و غیره است که دوستان باید لطف کنن بحث کنن اگه دلشون خواست.
من هم با اجزاه دوستان میخوان یه WFC واسه Work Flow ih طراحی کنم.
دوستان رو در جریان روند امور میزارم.
دوستان لطف کنن هرکس آماده و علاقه به همکاری داره یه پسته آماده به همکاری بزنه و میزان ساعاتی که در روز میتونه واقعا وقت بذاره 
و زمینه ای که تخصص داره رو بگه تا من یه برنامه ریزی کنم و منابع انسانیمون مشخص بشه

----------


## vahid_1360

سلام
لازم میدونم نظرم را بازهم تکرار کنم. لطفا مدیر قسمت مدیریت اصلی(آقای کشاورز) را در جریان بگذارد که ایشان یا خود ویا شخصی را جهت ادامه کار معرفی کند.
فکر می کنم این طور بسیار مناسب تر باشد. تجربه برایم ثابت کرده است که اگر همکاری ادامه یابد در آینده اینطوری دوستان از نظر روحی پذیرش بیشتری دارند.

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

> لازم میدونم نظرم را بازهم تکرار کنم. لطفا مدیر قسمت مدیریت اصلی(آقای کشاورز) را در جریان بگذارد که ایشان یا خود ویا شخصی را جهت ادامه کار معرفی کند.
> فکر می کنم این طور بسیار مناسب تر باشد. تجربه برایم ثابت کرده است که اگر همکاری ادامه یابد در آینده اینطوری دوستان از نظر روحی پذیرش بیشتری دارند.


به نظر شما آقای کشاورز چقدر از مهارت و تجربه اشخاصی که تو بحث شرکت کردن آگاهی دارن؟ نظرات و آموزش هایی که اشخاص شرکت کننده در بحث ارائه میدن بیشتر میتونه مشخص کننده فعالیت، تجربه،و ... فرد باشه پس بهتره نفری انتخاب بشه که تو بحث نقش موثرتری داره

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

چی شد تا همینجا کافیه؟ چرا همه یهو غیب شدن؟

----------


## mehran_sh_t

> چی شد تا همینجا کافیه؟ چرا همه یهو غیب شدن؟


من غیب شدم!! به دلایل زیر:

1.بحثی که بعد از 80 پست هنوز شروع نشده، من ترجیح می دم ادامه ندم، خودم یه بار در حد دانش خودم سعی کردم بحث رو شروع کنم، یکی از دوستان هم همراهی کردند، ولی باز نشد، برگشتیم سر نقطه اول
2.شما که میگید چرا همه غیب شدن، انگار منتظرید بقیه بنویسند و شما بخونید، یا نظر بدید که بهتره اینطوری بشه یا اونطوری، اگر واقعا علاقه داشتید، خودتون شروع می کردید.
3.وقتی تصمیمی گرفته میشه، باید شروع شه، با این وضعی که من میبینم، فرض کنید برای یک سازمانی شروع به کار کنیم، بعد از کلی پیشرفت و مشارکت، یکی از دوستان بیاد یه حرفی بزنه، اینطوری که من میبینم، همگی پتانسیل کنار کشیدن از کار و شروع مجدد رو داریم

من دلیل شرکتم در این بحث، یادگیری و در صورت امکان کمک به جمع بود، ولی اصلا همچین چیزی در این پست نمی بینم.

با احترام

----------


## saeeddavid

با سلام

من چند هفته ای به دلیل مسافرت نبودم ولی مطالب دوستان را خواندم  به نظر من هم این صحبتها یکم طولانی شد و به نوعی از مسیر اصلی منحرف شدیم هدف از این تاپیک یاد دادن و یاد گرفتن است و هر کس در حد علمی خودش . بهتره دوستان بجای بحث روی مطالب حاشیه ای به اصل مطلب برگردند . 
من خودم هیچ تجربه ای در زمینه سیستم های ERP ندارم ولی علاقه زیادی به تجزیه و تحلیل سیستم دارم و از لحاظ وقت هم تا حدودی آزادم و اگر دوستان زحمت بکشند و تقسیم وظایف کنند می توانم با مطالعه و جمع آوری اطلاعات به دوستان دیگه کمک کنم . 
امیدوارم هر چه سریعتر به اصل موضوع برگشته و موضوع را ادامه دهیم .

----------


## neda_f

سلام بچه ها منم می خوام ERP رو یاد بگیرم منم بازی ، به منم بگین تا حالا چیکار کردین

----------


## majidheidary

اقا الان اگه این کارو کنیم به نظرم امکاناتی که هست مناسبع این کارع
استفاده از متد مدل دید کنترل
استفاده از روش های ابتدا کد که برای پیاده سازی پایگاه داده  ها استفاده میشه 
کار رو راحت تر کرده هم برا شروع هم برا تست کردن

----------

